# Lizards > General Geckos >  My new Daytona african fat tail geckos

## wolfy-hound

So I got some geckos finally.  I was very surprised at the prices being low and thus instead of getting 2 normals or 1 albino.. I came home with .....

normal female with stripe(paid the most for her, first one I bought, but everyone said she was gorgeous..)


het amel female


Amel female(the smallest one, I really expected to get babies, and instead ended up with fairly large geckos!)


Het amel male(bought from same place as the het female, guy showed me how to sex them also)


Here's the 3 females in the 20L tank I already had ready for them!


Unfortunately, I'll be taking lots of pics of these guys(because they are new!).

----------


## waltah!

Congrats, Theresa! I really like Fat Tails. That skunk striped female is sweet!

----------


## Boanerges

Nice looking pick ups Theresa!!!! Congrats!!!!

----------


## OG2

Love the one in the last picture.

----------

